# ID this Cichlid



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

The fish on the right was sold to me as a male Convict from the LFS. But to me, it clearly isn't a Convict. Any ideas? I'm thinking its a Honduras Red Point but I'm unsure.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I would think the fish in question is a convict hybrid. But it definitely has convict in it. Nothing about it would suggest , Honduran red point, either. If it is a convict, it is a very odd one indeed. Striping would be very strange for a convict. Has a full, thick, solid stripe after the tail spot on the caudal peduncle .....quite inconsistent with the striping of any convict I have ever seen, or that I can find, in any pictures. Body shape and coloration also suggest hybrid, as well. The way the spot is in the dorsal, unattatched to any stripe, really doesn't look like a trait you would normally see on a convict either.

I agree the fish on the left is a convict female. The yellow spots on the body are clearly visible in the second picture. As well, the stripe in the middle goes into the dorsal fin, making a large spot in the middle of the dorsal. Stripes can go into the dorsal on a male but generally do not form a large spot in the middle of the dorsal fin.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like a firemouth without the fire. I am guessing Firemouth x Convict hybrid.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you BC & walzon! I never would have never guessed a hybrid. I must be true that convicts will breed with anything!

Now I'm undecided as to bringing the fish back to the LFS or destroying it.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm with Walzon on this one, his guess seems about right, though the one on the left is a female, there appears to be some coloring on the stomach.


----------

